# First time central air & heating



## akrobi (Oct 21, 2007)

Just recieved a quote for $9750 to have central air & heating installed in my 1898 house. This is for a unit underneath the house and in the attic. Also for duct work, vents & the electrical to support. The house is two storys and has never had central air & heating. Is the price for this about right or not. Just curious what everyones oppinion is. Thanks.


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 22, 2007)

Again, get more quotes. A contractor can make a bundle if he knows he is the only bidder.


----------



## 8307c4 (Nov 6, 2007)

glennjanie said:


> Again, get more quotes. A contractor can make a bundle if he knows he is the only bidder.



Agreed, but as a sole proprietor of a different contracting business I can also tell you I do a far better job when my hands are not tied tightly behind my back.  Matter of fact, I so firmly believe in doing a good job first that I categorically refuse to even give a quote when I sense but the hint that others are bidding as well, however I will say I only refuse to do it when I think it has to do specifically with price shopping.

See, to me it's more about having it done right, the first time, and today and for the next 20 years no problems.
Unfortunately, quality and experience does not come cheap, and for my business neither does honesty.

Funny as it may sound, but I do charge slightly extra, yes, for the simple fact I play straight, because just that is worth it.
I'm not casing your house, I don't want to have sex with your wife or daughter, and what we agree on *is* what you pay.
I don't drink, I don't do drugs, I show up as agreed, the job is done right, first time, everytime.
If problems arise it is still done, on time, within budget.
You may pay 20 and 30% more initially but the peace of mind that comes with a job well done far outweighs the alternative, the sour taste of poor quality always comes after the sweetness of the lowest priced bargain.

If price is an issue then by all means call around and hire the cheapest and be done with it.  
But before you think I'm just the next greedy jerk please allow me to advise you also don't want to hire the most expensive either because the simple fact is this is a job I would not hire someone to do based on price alone.

What I would recommend is either call one of the big names (a nationwide co) because that way you've got corporate backing in case of any nonsense, or talk to some friends and co-workers and see who they can recommend.

That's what I would do.


----------

